# News - A Tale in the Desert - Open Beta gestartet



## Merrit (7. Januar 2003)

Vielleicht noch ein Hinweis zur Teilnahme an der open Beta:
Einfach den Client downloaden (60 MB) und starten. Im Loginscreen die Option "Neuen Account erstellen" anwählen. Achtung: Der Accountname ist zugleich der Charaktername! Nach Accounterstellung kann man sofort einloggen.
Ein deutschsprachiges Tutorial findet man unter http://fury.to/atitd/kemet , eine sehr gute (engl.) Referenzseite ist auf http://www.atitd.net zu finden.  Weitere Infos und Tipps findet man auch im Forum von www.kemet-deutschland.de . 

Viele Grüße

Uwe "Merrit" Oster
MDO Games


----------



## SYSTEM (7. Januar 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,117820


----------



## SirDregan (7. Januar 2003)

Oaaah spielt das nicht! 
Das macht so süchtig!!!

Ne also iss mal was neues und echt zu empfehlen 

CyA, SirDregan


----------



## pirx (7. Januar 2003)

Ja das tönt wirklich interessant. Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass der Client gar nie etwas kosten wird, auch wenn er dann definitiv fertig ist? 
@ Merrit


----------



## EricMcLeod (7. Januar 2003)

> Ja das tönt wirklich interessant. Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass der Client gar nie etwas kosten wird, auch wenn er dann definitiv fertig ist?
> @ Merrit



Richtig! Der Client wird immer, stets und völlig kostenlos bleiben. Wir sind zwar noch am überlegen, eine Verkaufversion zu gestalten, der ein paar hübsche Sächelchen beiliegen, aber die ist natürlich nicht Pflicht, um das Spiel zu spielen. 

Machen gut & hauen rein,
Gronkh / EricMcLeod
MDO Games


----------



## pirx (7. Januar 2003)

> > Ja das tönt wirklich interessant. Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass der Client gar nie etwas kosten wird, auch wenn er dann definitiv fertig ist?
> > @ Merrit
> 
> 
> ...


Huch... noch einer 
So lob ich mir das aber... na gut 13 Euro monatlich ist nicht gerade für jedermann ein Schnäppchen, aber ich find das soweit schon ok.

Ich staune übrigens über die nur 60 MB, für ein fast vollwertiges  und wie mir scheint recht komplexes 3D-Spiel ist das erstaunlich wenig.


----------



## frogmaster (7. Januar 2003)

> > Ja das tönt wirklich interessant. Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass der Client gar nie etwas kosten wird, auch wenn er dann definitiv fertig ist?
> > @ Merrit
> 
> 
> ...



das spiel is echt genial geworden, der support auch, nur ne richtige anleitung muss noch kommen.allerdings muss ich ehrlich sagen, mir war das zu schwer 4(!!!) tücher zu kriegen *g*


----------



## SirDregan (7. Januar 2003)

> > > Ja das tönt wirklich interessant. Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass der Client gar nie etwas kosten wird, auch wenn er dann definitiv fertig ist?
> > > @ Merrit
> >
> >
> ...



Anstatt Anleitung gibts ja Mentoren. Also ich hatte nen guten


----------



## Merrit (7. Januar 2003)

> Ja das tönt wirklich interessant. Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass der Client gar nie etwas kosten wird, auch wenn er dann definitiv fertig ist?
> @ Merrit



Hallo,
ja das ist richtig. Der Client hat derzeit 60 MB (soll noch etwas kleiner gemacht werden) und wird zum Download bereitstehen. Nach Release wird es so sein, dass man sich das Spiel erst einmal ein paar Tage kostenlos ansehen kann und sich dann erst entscheidet, ob man dabei bleibt.

Viele Grüße
Merrit


----------

